# Coyote Breeding?



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I've heard coyotes generally breed the first of Feb. Is this a good or bad time to try and call them? Do you do single calls, pack calls, or just rabbit calls. I give thanks in advance for any help. I know there are alot of experts that frequent this site, so if you could help out a fellow coyote hunter that would be great.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Funny thing is, most of the experts will not give up their secrets. Those that do are usually just experts in their own minds, like me.

Coyotes can be called all year long. Late in the season like this, you have to be good. Most of the adult pups are either dead by now, or smart.

I would think the main secret this time of year is to get to a place that hasn't been bombarded by Tom, Harry and their partner Dick. Get out where most people never travel.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Feel free to send me a Pm.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I sent a PM and haven't heard a thing. Did you get it?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

No I didn't recieve anything.


----------

